# Just wanted to share...



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just wanted to share this pic of my beautiful spotty boy. His name is Cody and he is 3.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cody is super beautiful hun....so gorgeous, thanks for sharing x


----------



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just found another pic


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww he really is beautiful x :thumbsup:


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

He's gorgeous! You're making want a horse now, bringing up all my memories of riding and showing!!! Maybe someday...


----------



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shiny you should :biggrin5:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

He's gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love him:001_wub:


----------

